# Question about the Kona Entourage



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

hello everyone,

i currently ride a 2007 giant trance that is around 27lbs. it has 110mm rear and 130mm front travel.I am often left wanting in the travel department. It is my only bike, mainly because i cant afford to have more than one bike.

I may have a chance at a smoking deal on a Kona Entourage.

my question is:

Can a Kona Entourage be a one bike bike? 

I read that the bike is right around 40lbs and has an interrupted seat tube. 

will a dropper post allow for correct pedaling height? 
is pedaling around a 40lb bike too much? 

Thanks ahead of time!:thumbsup:


----------



## cgjeff (Jun 8, 2011)

I will share my thoughts as my 17 year-old son rides an Entourage. Definitely not a one bike bike and he is more than willing to ride his AM bike anytime we are going to be doing a ride with any amount of climbing.... and he is a very fit kid for his age. A dropper post would definitely work on the bike, but the factory shock does not have any type of pro-pedal or lockout to stiffen up the rear suspension for pedal duties.

On the other hand, he absolutely loves the bike for what he bought it for, freeride and downhill trails.

And to confirm, the bike setup with factory components does weigh in between 39-40 pounds.

Hope that helps and I am sure that others will chime in as well.


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

get a burly AM bike with 160mm travel. You are talking about going from a trail 130mm to full on dh bike. Even with the extended seatpost, the angle of the post wont be good for pedaling, the bike will have not have the most climbing friendly geo ( im assuming climbing is necessary for one bike bike).


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

i guess i was just being travel hungry LOL 

my riding style does gravitate towards DHing but i usually have to climb to get there.


----------



## keepbalanced (Dec 8, 2012)

One of my bikes is a Kona stinky, a little bit different from the entourage but still a heavy downhill bike. Sometimes I try to ride it around like an all around bike, and as my buddies dissapear into the horizon on any flat land or slight hill I curse how heavy and slow it is. The suspension sucks out at least 50% of pedal power.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

If you're looking for a pedal-able bike that will rip the DH, the Entourage is not it. Might I suggest a Specialized SX Trail? Pedals quite well for what it is (a plush 7-inch ripper), can take a front der. and truly shreds the DH. Great bike.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sell your bike

I just bought a used Santa Cruz Nomad on Ebay for 2800 shipped...carbon cranks seat riser, lite tubeless rims and the thing weighs 30 pounds....awesome pedal bike...I sold my stumpjumper and now just use this for XC and AM ...with almost 8 inches of travel it can be used for DH....pedal up and ride down...for more dh I would put some heftier rims


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

I rode my Turner Highline as my do-it-all bike for a season right after I bought it. Not an entourage, but similar. Slack head angle, 7 inch coil suspension, four bar rear linkage, etc. 

You can do it, but pushing a 40 lb bike around on XC trails get old. The squooshy suspension is not bad as long as you pedal efficiently and seated. Also, the wider bars suck for tight twisty stuff at speed and the bike is just generally not great at climbing. Strongly suggest you use a dropper post if you do it.


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

thanks everyone for your feedback.

what do yall rekon i can fetch for a 2007 trance frame with a 2010 XT build. fox rp2 shock and marz 700SL fork?


----------



## guim (May 2, 2006)

Hi there!

Your story sounds like mine.

I have a 40 pound Norco Shore and ride it for everything, but mostly AM stuff. It is quite hefty to pedal up, but coming from 10 years on 35 pound hardtails, I prefer the added weight.

I got the frame on huge discount but if I had to choose again, or if I could have waited longer, I'd get a sub 35 pound AM bike instead.

Look for a recent used bike, but if you really want a new bike, spot some AM bikes that you'd like and call every bike shop in your area. Ask for previous years bikes if you don't mind and you might get a great deal on a bike you'd like more.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

guim said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Your story sounds like mine.
> 
> ...


yeah buying used is awesome right now...many people are selling bikes cheap....I bought barely used 2012 stumpjumper *EVO* and a 30 pound Nomad for 4600....insane..the Evo is 4000 and 5000 for the Nomad with parts...awesome deals available


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

What if I told you the entourage could be as low as $1K?

Would that make you want it to be your only bike?


----------



## guim (May 2, 2006)

Most people might tell you to get the bike best suited to your riding, but if it was new and I was to buy a new AM bike, I'd buy it. I always prefer overbuilt bikes because being a bit strapped on cash and don't like to waste gear, I like to have things last longer and not worry about durability. 

For 1000$ you'd get new wheels, drivetrain, fork, brakes, everything in fact! If unsure, I would use it until I'd really know what I want and re-sell it after for 800-900$ if you want to go lighter. My Shore frame was 400$ new with DHX5 coil, so that's why I bought it and didn't care about the weight. 

The 5 pounds gained is my best upgrade so far because I never enjoyed riding as much as this summer and was faster than before on my lighter bike.

But like I said, I come from 10 years on alu. FR hardtails and my back wanted suspension even if I didn't have much money to spend. It might have been different if I already had a FS bike, but you don't have much to lose, especially if it's new.

Just my 0.02$.


----------

